# Vinyl tile on ceiling?



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone done this/can it be done? We like the look of a tin ceiling, but it's way too expensive. Vinyl seems to be the next best option. I'm not sure how well it'll come out, so if anyone has ever done this/has examples, that'd be appreciated (hiding the seams seems like it'd be the worst part).


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention, that this is for a bedroom, and a the ceiling light uses CFL lights to keep the heat down.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Here’s a how to link: http://www.ehow.com/how_7587633_use-vinyl-tiles-bathroom-ceiling.html


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm thinking it would be a fair idea, don't see why it wouldn't work but you won't be hiding the seams. Hoping the ceiling is smooth and not textured.

You could "roll" contact adhesive on the ceiling with a paint roller then also roll contact adhesive on each tile. After the adhesive "tacks" apply the tiles.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They now make replicas of tin ceilings in vacuum formed, paintable plastic, foam and other sorts of materials. Much cheaper. Search for tin ceiling replicas on Google or whatever. For example....

http://talissadecor.com/


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

you can paint a stencil on your ceiling. That way you won't have seams. I am hoping to do one on my ceiling this weekend. 

http://www.stencilease.com/db/display.asp?input=2352

Im not doing this pattern though. Mine is more modern.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a real fan of the Anaglypta wallpapers. They are textured and made to be painted. I have seen quite a few that look like tin ceilings. Doing anything on a ceiling is a bit more labor so lets hope you have help with whatever you choose to do. 

Just an example of one pattern available in textured paintable wallpapers:


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

That's even better!


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer that patterned wallpaper tbh!


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I just prefer stencils as I don't have to worry about the wallpaper peeling off, plus I can easily paint over it. Wallpaper has more effort to remove it. I just took out the last wallpaper in my house Wednesday. It reminded me how I don't want to have to do it again.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Scaring me ladies. Faux stuff in eight foot ceilinged new construction housing looks like stupid faux stuff in eight foot ceilinged new construction. Sorry.

Hearing of stencils now kind of made me cringe. I know Martha Stewart and Deb Travis still have an army out there though. And "Design on a Dime" is loaded in the player. What a great show. Take ten cents worth of interior design possibility and turn it to worth almost a nickle.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I actually don't stencil. I have a projector which shines a design on the wall and I just take a pencil and trace it. Then I just go over it with white paint. I can't have a headboard due to allergies to dust so I just painted a metal scrollwork design I saw in a magazine.


----------

